
Ask HN: Is ~O(1) good for a prime factorization algorithm? - poletopole
I&#x27;ve been playing around with a few models of mine related the zeta function and number theory trying to prove a theorem I&#x27;ve been working on since August. A few days ago I made an unexpected breakthrough on a new model that proved my theorem. It&#x27;s a little early to publish anything but my tests so far are at around O(1) time. This is because the model equation is a purely analytic distribution of the input function&#x27;s factors, so only an eigenvector operation is needed assuming the bounds for the input function are also parameters, so the size of the input has no major impact on the model computation time. So is roughly O(1) time a big deal or not for a prime factorization algorithm? I haven&#x27;t done much research on what&#x27;s out there yet.
======
gus_massa
> _so only an eigenvector operation is needed_

That doesn't sound very O(1) ...

------
neatze
reading this, all I could think of; this must be a joke.

~~~
verdverm
Same

